# *Dangerously cute picture warning!*



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd has two great loves in his life...One is Moi...the other is my best friends 5 month old daughter Violet...From the look of these pictures I'd say that she feels the same way :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awwww too cute!

Kubrick also loves babies that age... once they start walking, though, he stays away until they can control themselves again, LOL!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

They are adorable together. What wonderful pictures.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Ahhhh, true love!!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG!!!! They are toooooo cute together!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Violet and her Mommy spent the day with us. 
The older kids played in the snow and the rest of us hung out in the house watching Todd love on Violet. He is so sweet with her. 
Everytime she makes a noise he's right there to make her laugh and coo. 
She's the only baby that he really gets to snuggle with and he adores the attention and is so very gentle with her. It's amazing to watch them together.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How precious! Those pictures warm the heart.

Sheri


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, shoot. Now I want a short haired hav, AND a 5 month old baby girl!! :biggrin1:
CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK Tritia, you had me with the short haired, lost me with the 5 month old (unless you meant a 5 month old HAV ound: )


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

micki2much said:


> OK Tritia, you had me with the short haired, lost me with the 5 month old (unless you meant a 5 month old HAV ound: )


ah, come on. she's so cute i'd take two or three 

remember, mom of 4 boys here :biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are seriously the cutest pictures EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is absolutely the sweetest thing I've ever seen. Those two are just soulmates.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Now that really made me smile!! You can almost see in Todd's face how much he LOVES to snuggle with her. Too Cute!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How sweet! I can't imagine Cricket being that calm around a baby. You've got a little lover in Todd.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree....very touching and I LOVE that third shot! Todd is really a sweetheart, isn't he?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The third picture is my favorite - looks like pure bliss for both of them!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Precious! Violet and Todd are so adorable together. I hope you already have framed these pictures. Did you take any videos?


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Those might be the cutest pictures ever!!! I can't believe he is that calm with her!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They both look like they're in heaven! Such sweet pictures.

Tritia-you can have my 13 year old girl! ound:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Awwww too cute!
> 
> Kubrick also loves babies that age... once they start walking, though, he stays away until they can control themselves again, LOL!


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> They both look like they're in heaven! Such sweet pictures.
> 
> *Tritia-you can have my 13 year old girl!* ound:


teen girl..???? HA! I'll pass, ty


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eva said:


> Todd has two great loves in his life...One is Moi...the other is my best friends 5 month old daughter Violet...From the look of these pictures I'd say that she feels the same way :biggrin1:


What darling pictures! I have 6 grandkiddos, so enough is enough and I'll enjoy other people's little ones.
Todd is adorable.... who are his parents?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohmygosh, Todd is adorable with Violet!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

They are absolutely adorable together. I do have to say, if I ever have a little girl, I must name her Violet between your little Violet and Amy's little Violet, that is the name meaning absolutely adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooohhhhhhhh, that is a 10+ on the Cute Factor!!! :biggrin1: What a way to start my morning. Warm me up on this cold wintry day. Thank you, Eva!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

You are right. The pictures are seriously and dangerously cute!! I just love Todd (Baby Violet is pretty darned cute too)


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

your pictures are so cute.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

OH MY, THOSE ARE TOO CUTE!!!! This really shows how a picture is worth a thousand words! I LOVE the one where they are looking into each other's eyes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG-- I want them both!!!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Totally adorable!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they are all so cute-- but this is my favorite. I keep coming back for a smile fix. IWAP and IWAB... gee how much work is it to add a baby to the mix? LOL...


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Havanese are SOOOO awesome with kids! I adore those pics too! So very heart warming on a cold, icy day here in Nebraska. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up on the cuteness factor. Those are just the sweetest pictures.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Those are the sweetest pictures.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a precious pair they are! OMG I love the way he's snuggling with her. Too cute!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Awwwwww...so darling!

My daughter's name is Violet so this is extra special to me.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Also, Posh RUNS to greet a baby every time we encounter one. She absolutely adores them, but she'll have to settle for babies that live outside of our home. I am finite in that department.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Truly the dynamic duo of cutness!!!!!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Those pictures take the cuteness scale to a new high!
Thank you so much for sharing them! Unbelievably precious!

Beverly


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I've always had a crush on Todd... now I'm in love!!!!!!!!! He's a romantic!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too Amy!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Violet is our miracle baby.  
Her Momma and I had our first babies together 10 years ago. We actually had the same due date but my daughter was two weeks late... 
She and her husband had another two babies before Violet and when they decided to try for a 4th it didn't go as planned. 
She lost her next little girl (Rose) when she was 6 months pregnant and almost lost her life in the delivery. 
She accidentally became pregnant only a month later and lost that baby too at about 4 months. 
After much soul searching they decided to give it one more try...and Miss Violet is the result. :biggrin1: 
After all of the pain and loss that they've been through in the past two years Violet truely is a blessing of the greatest kind.
She's brought so much joy into all of our lives and has helped enormously in healing her Momma's heart.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh Eva...this story melted my heart as much as the pictures. thanks for sharing and please give sweet violet, her momma and todd a group hug from the forum.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

That is just darling!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Such cute pictures. Izzy met my grand-neice last week. She was so interested in her and so gentle.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww....babies and doggies....two of my favorite things!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ohhh, I love them together.
I keep looking at these pics.
request: video of their interactions


----------

